# Finding something that tastes like Five Senses AM Blend in the UK



## optilude (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'm not a coffee expert, but a bit of an addict and lover of good coffee. When I lived in Western Australia, I used to get my coffee from Five Senses. I had a somewhat unhealthy obsession with their AM Blend (http://www.fivesenses.com.au/shop/coffee/category/blends/am-blend).

Now that I'm back in the UK (London), I haven't been able to find anything that tastes as good. I'm hoping someone will be able to suggest somewhere that I can get something that tastes similar.

Here's what they say about it on the website:



> A.M. is a rich and feisty wake up call. Made with a glorious mix of beans from the mountainous villages of PNG and the mountains of Costa Rica, blended with beans from the Andes in Colombia and Costa Rica, this is a truly international coffee. A feisty coffee indeed, this is not one to miss!


and



> CUPPING NOTES
> 
> With a rich, deep and heavy aroma upfront, followed by a very slight acidity, the AM blend hits the spot at any time of day! This puppy packs a big body and an amazingly smooth mouthfeel. Its buttery finish is similar to that of good quality dark chocolate - spicy, dark and satisfying in the extreme. With subtle hints of savoury flavours and a long-lasting, bittersweet cigar smoke finish, this is the jazz trio of coffees. Deep, dark and rich with a smoky aftertaste.
> 
> ...


Anything come to mind?

Martin


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Disclaimer - I've never tried the coffees I'm suggesting - suggestions based purely on the calibre of roaster and their website descriptions (so if anyone else has tried these, please comment!):

James' Gourmet Colonel Grumpy's Chapin Blend

http://www.jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product.php?xProd=387&xSec=23

HasBean Breakfast Bomb

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/The-Breakfast-Bomb.html

Again, not coffee's I've drunk - sorry! What brew method are you using by the way?


----------



## optilude (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the suggestions! Will check them out.

I use an AeroPress and Dualit Burr 75002 grinder. Hardly impressive, I know, but still I think better than what I can buy in most cafes around here.

Martin


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

It's a good combo - I use a dualit for my brewed & filter coffee







London's got some very good coffee shops - varied too in their styles of offering - there's maps below, definitely worth trying a few - the baristas there might be able to give extra pointers towards beans that'll suit









WBC 2010 map

http://www.worldbaristachampionship.com/2010-london-coffee-map.html

UK Google Coffee Map

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=100504603781333782717.00044d6c0a754e8848d58&ll=51.529812,-0.070016&spn=0.003391,0.008025&z=17

London Coffee App

http://www.thelondoncoffeemap.com/


----------

